# 2nd April Enfield Show



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Come on whos going?
I will be putting some Blk/Tans in this time they have the awesome belly colour but a slight Throat spot 
which was why i didnt put them in Last time as i thought this goes against them but turns out you can get away with
it so be sure to look out for them  if you can spot them let me know as i ll be putting them in lidless as every seems to have them it these aswell.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

the 2nd of april show is the manchester show yes??


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

NMC show in Manchester, LSCMRC show in Enfield on the same day 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Ahhhhh no !!! bad sport holding two shows on the same day.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are two different clubs! Hehe


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I will be at one of them shows! its a shame they are on the same day though because I can astroproject.


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone decided yet??


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Me, Ian and kat will be going for sure. showing piggys and mice


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

so excited to show my piglet, what prep do I need to do for him? Do you wash them?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

wash and brush , as its just pet class's I am sure this will be enough. Dont forget to fetch a towel for him to sit on in the pen. 12"x12" vet bet or towel.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Make sure the nails are clean, they get dirty so quickly!! But yes, just make sure they are clean and cute for a pet show! hehe


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Im not holding out much hope, even though he is a beautiful guinea pig he has got a terrible attitude, sometimes even I dont like him :lol:

Does anyone have any spare rat showing tanks who will be attending on Saturday. I would like to enter two does into the pet catergory but dont want to shell out £6 in tank hire.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I think they are only £1 each to hire? unless its gone up


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

ok went to a NFRS show alst weke and it was £3 to hire a tank, I might ring up and enter them anyway, its only in the pet class anyhoo.

By the way one of my baby rex hooded rats has started going bald. She has two large bald patches on either shoulder, no redness, flakiness or obvious scratching, no mites or ring worm as they have been treated. Is it just a rex thing? Is she going to become a hairless? Or could it be more sinister than that?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Rex can do that, usually when they're going to be good rexed adults. All of the rex babies I ever bred that lost their hair ended up as the best rexes.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good luck all you Southerners at your show.


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

if anyone has any pet quality mickys for sale could you let me know my little sisters birthday next week so would like to pick them up for her perhaps from this show i know she definitly want a pale Satin colour and then a dark coloured one doesnt have to be satin just so she can tell the difference between them shes only 9 but is a great mousey lover and looks after my lot when im away now wants her own atm i have nothing to spare.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive got a few brokens all bucks though. Do you want does?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck everyone!

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks sarahc sarahy xx
good luck yourselfs at your show on this fine morning


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Soooo? How did everyone do?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Rollesby stud took BIS with a black, Kelly got BOA with her cham tan? satin.

It was also the first cavy pet show which had 17 entries which I thought was quite a good turn out. My tort and white boy was 1st in the smooth challenge although the vast majority of the entries were in the rough coat catergory. Loads of abys and long hairs had been entered and they took the top 3 of the show.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

and congratulations tantastic and mousemad who also got rosette's today for mice and to Ian who got a rosette for his piggy


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Did they have any panicy pigs? hehe

Well done!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

All were quite well behaved.. It was just ian's piggy that decided to jump show pens a few times :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah just my boar who didnt behave himself, the others were surprisingly well trained.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done and congratulations everyone!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

sounds a great day!

Well done everyone!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> panicy pigs? !


I love that term.Well done all.


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a pic from when we got home


----------

